# Bodensteiner Klippen



## Skywalker_sz (1. März 2009)

Wie schon im Höhenzug Salzgitter angedeutet hätte ich gern Infos zur Rechtslage der Bodensteiner Klippen. Kann einer sagen ob der Wald gesperrt ist oder ob man da fahren darf. 

Aus dem Forum der IG Klettern werd ich nicht richtig Schlau:

Auf der Hauptseite steht das Gebiet als Tabu drin und im Forum wiederrum steht das man es Betreten darf. 

Vielleicht kennt sich dort ja einer mit der Rechtslage aus.


Hauptseite  Sofaklippen stehen in Zone I


Forum IG Klettern


----------



## jaamaa (1. März 2009)

Also ich habe über Probleme mit Mountainbikern bei den Bodensteiner Klippen noch nichts gehört.

Deine Links beziehen sich ja auch mehr auf Kletterer. Und die sind auch schon eine halbe Ewigkeit da.

Nun ist es ja auch ein ganz normaler Wald und /oder freie Landschaft die jeder betreten darf. Hier kommt das Niedersächsisches Gesetz über den Wald und die Landschaftsordnung (NWaldLG) zu Anwendung.


*Jeder Mensch darf den Wald und die übrige freie Landschaft betreten und sich dort erholen. Zum Schutz unserer Natur und Umwelt bedarf es einiger Regelungen zum Gehen, Radfahren und Reiten.*

Wird sowieso dieses Jahr alles mal mit GPS getrackt, damit diese ewige Orientierungslosigkeit mal aufhört.
Also immer Rücksicht nehmen, dann wird alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaD (2. März 2009)

Ich bin zwar nicht unbedingt vom Fach aber ich vermute das einige Klettergebiete sporadisch gesperrt werden zum Schutze der Natur, damit möglicherweise geschützte Vogelarten, Fledermäuse oder ähnliches dort in Ruhe brüten können.
Je nachdem ob es einen schützenswerten Bestand gibt oder nicht.

Wenn denen ständig Kletterer ins Nest gucken ist das natürlich was anderes als wenn ein paar MTBler in der Nähe vorbeifahren.


----------

